# What Does Split-Fare Mean As It Relates to Pay?



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

I gave a ride to 2 guys tonight. I end trip and it gave me a total.

I go offline to check the recent trips in the app and the fare is listed as 'split fare' and its listed twice in recent trips with the same fare price listed for each.

I'm assuming the 2 guys split the fare somehow, but I still get paid off the total amount right or since they split it I get paid twice LOL?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Might be a glitch, for split fares you'll notice an extra 50¢ in the rider fee, Uber keeps this, fare is the same. If you get the rider fee back as a bonus, the 50¢ fee doesn't go to you.


----------

